# Environmental Police Q



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Question for any M.E.PO's on the boards, if hired do you get to choose which area of the MEP you work in? ie - inland, marine, etc. Also, is it similar to MSP whereas you could be reloacted to any area in MA? Thx.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not an EPO, but I DO know that they can be relocated to other areas... there's one guy who lives west of Sturbridge and Commutes to Marshfield everyday...


----------

